# M2 loft and lie adjustment



## andyp774 (May 8, 2016)

I have upgraded to the m2 driver and wondered if anyone had any info or help with the lie loft on the adjustable neck. 

I used it on Saturday and had a few off to the right. Not my usual shape. If I change the upright of loft ups notch will that close the face. 

Also how will changing the loft affect the club face. 

By the way I love the club just need to tune it right for me.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 9, 2016)

It will be the same as this for the neck. Loft, lie and face angle included.

https://taylormadegolf.co.uk/on/dem...fb9/images/PLP/wraith/M1_US_Manual_Tuning.jpg


----------



## Three (May 9, 2016)

These adjustments only make tiny changes, if the ball is flying off to the right there's no adjustment going to change that on its own.


----------



## UlyssesSky (May 9, 2016)

Three said:



			These adjustments only make tiny changes, if the ball is flying off to the right there's no adjustment going to change that on its own.
		
Click to expand...

Increasing the loft by one increment on the hosel will close the face 2 degrees (if it was in neutral before). That surely won't turn a push-slice into a draw, but can help turn a fade into a straight shot or a slice into a manageable fade.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 9, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			Increasing the loft by one increment on the hosel will close the face 2 degrees (if it was in neutral before). That surely won't turn a push-slice into a draw, but can help turn a fade into a straight shot or a slice into a manageable fade.
		
Click to expand...

Ye, 2* open or closed will actually make a pretty big difference. The TM hosel changes are actually pretty bold and in my experience are obvious subject to strike and delivery.


----------



## Three (May 9, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			Increasing the loft by one increment on the hosel will close the face 2 degrees (if it was in neutral before). That surely won't turn a push-slice into a draw, but can help turn a fade into a straight shot or a slice into a manageable fade.
		
Click to expand...

All good in theory, but with the majority of us I maintain it makes barely any difference.    Most golfers would adjust the clubface at address anyway, negating any tiny change in set up. 
Personally I've tried every setting on my TM driver and it makes zero difference.    There are many more variables in most swings that override these small changes.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 10, 2016)

Three said:



			All good in theory, but with the majority of us I maintain it makes barely any difference.    Most golfers would adjust the clubface at address anyway, negating any tiny change in set up. 
Personally I've tried every setting on my TM driver and it makes zero difference.    There are many more variables in most swings that override these small changes.
		
Click to expand...


I would say the direct opposite.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 10, 2016)

Three said:



			All good in theory, but with the majority of us I maintain it makes barely any difference.    Most golfers would adjust the clubface at address anyway, negating any tiny change in set up. 
Personally I've tried every setting on my TM driver and it makes zero difference.    There are many more variables in most swings that override these small changes.
		
Click to expand...

I do understand what you are intimating; basically if the face is opened 2 degrees many players will realign it at address! I have to consciously accept the slightly non square looking of the rescues with the FCT technology (easiest examples)

It's certainly the case that the sliding weight adjustments have a bigger impact for most.


----------



## Three (May 10, 2016)

Alex1975 said:



			I would say the direct opposite.
		
Click to expand...

I would say that you could stand on the driving range with a load of new ProV1X balls and someone could continually adjust your driver before each hit , unless you are a top world player you couldn't tell  what set up your driver was on simply by the ball flight. There would be too many variances in your swing, and when I say "you" I mean the vast majority of us who are not the mega elite. 

There are very small changes, but it's mainly marketing blurb aimed at the more deluded buyers.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 11, 2016)

Point taken. My experience has been different though. I find sliding weights do much less than face angle/lie angle. 

In your example above I don't think I would have to hit the ball to tell you the face angle. With a white tm driver with a black face it jumps out at you. 

In practice, I had the driver set up for me and good drives on course started to just fall off over to the right or very straight, I took it from 3 open to 1 open and now good drives fall over just to the left or straight.

If I get the club stuck behind me, panic, flip my wrist and hook the ball then I'm 100% with you, you can't get the club open enough to help me. For tuning on good shots it definatly works.


----------

